# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Read Flash + SL3 Server + Infineon Mass Memory v7.70 Update!! 24 AUG 2011!!

## gsm4maroc

*BB5 Major Functions Added:  Read Flash Enabled for RAPUYAMA Phones via USB or FBUS  Read Flash Enabled for RAP3Gv40 Phones via FBUS and USB (USB Limited to 8MB per Session) Read Flash Enabled for RAPIDO Phones via FBUS ONLY Extract Phonebook Contacts from Symbian ^3 and Symbian Anna Flash Dumps made by the Read Flash Function Supports International Unicode Characters for Contacts Extraction (Chinese, Arabic, Thai etc...) Recover Videos, Pictures, Music and ********s from ALL Flash Dumps made by the Read Flash Function SL3 Bruteforce Server Added:    SL3 Bruteforce JOB Uploading is now OPEN to ATF Network Users (Paid Service... Contact Your Reseller) Upload JOBS, Cancel JOBS and Check JOB Status with just a click of a button Only accepts "JOB" files generated by ATF Software's Decrypt PM 120 Function  Infineon Major Functions Added:      Mass Memory (SD Card) Flashing Added for the NEWEST Infineon Phones (C2-02, C2-03, C2-05, C2-06, C2-07 and C2-08) Common Updates: New BB5 Flash Loaders Version 11.24.000.3 New Nokia Connectivity Driver 7.1.42.0 Support Site Updates:   Special ATF ENO Files are NOW AVAILABLE for new RAPUYAMA PHONES (N8-00, C7-00, X7-00, E7-00 etc...)   These ENO Fies were Dumped by the ATF Team and you can ONLY FIND them at the ATF Support Site   Bug Fixes:       E6-00 and X5-01 Nitro Flashing Speed FIXED   Rapido ADL Flashing Bug for E71, E63 etc.. FIXED USB ADL Flashing Format Partitions FIXED BB5 Booting Speed FIXED MMC Password Reading now Supports Unicode Characters Frequently Asked Question:   Q: Do I need to pay ATF Network Activation in order to use the READ FLASH Functions of ATF 7.70 ? A: NO, this new Feature is FREE.   Q: Do I need to pay Credits if I want to upload a Bruteforce JOB File ?  A: Yes, Contact your Reseller for more Infomation.   Q: How Long Does it take to Read FULL Flash an N8-00 with a 1 Gigabyte Flash Chip ?  A: Via USB, it will take about 12 minutes... Via FBUS, it will take MANY + MANY HOURS...   Q: Can I Read FULL Flash a 5130c or a 3110c Phone?  A: No. As of now, RAP3Gv3 Phones are NOT YET Supported... But it will be!   Q: Can I Recover My Contacts from a DEAD 5800 phone?  A:  No, only Symbian^3 and Symbian Anna  Flash DUMPS are Currently Supported  for Phonebook Extraction. We will  first Support the Latest most HIGH  END phones before proceeding to the  OLDER Models.   Q: Will you support ALL Symbian S60 Contacts Recovery in the Next Updates ?  A: Yes, we will support them when we have more time.    Q: Can I recover Picture and Videos from my DEAD 5800 Phone ?  A: Yes, ALL BB5 Phone DUMPs are supported for FILE Recovery just as long as they are not reformatted.   Q:  I have a DEAD 5800 Phone and I have  Flashed it a FEW TIMES already but  it is still dead... Can I still  DUMP the Pictures and Videos from it?  A:  Flashing will most likely REFORMAT  the Phone... So your chances of  Retrieval are Lower. Then Best thing to  do is to DUMP the Flash first  before trying to FIX it via Flashing. If  the FILES inside the Phone are  very important, then you should always  AVOID Flashing before you try to  RECOVER the IMPORTANT FILES.   Q: Why is FBUS Flash READING VERY Slow and USB Flash READING VERY FAST ?  A: Because of HARDWARE Limitations on the FBUS Channel, the READ Speed is severely Compromised.   Q:  Can I Flash Read a Phone with a  Special Language PACK inside and use  the Flash DUMP to put the Special  Language PACK to my other Phones ?  A:  This is possible, only if the ROOT  HASH is the SAME, but it still  REQUIRES you to have Knowledge on how to  convert BINARY DUMPS into FPSX  Formatted BB5 Files.   Q: What is the MAIN PURPOSE of READ FLASH ?  A: To RECOVER IMPORTANT Files from a DEAD Phone... Just like RECOVERING IMPORTANT Files from a CORRUPTED SD CARD.    Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?      __________________________________________________  ________________________  Download From: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ATF Read Flash + SL3 Server + Infineon Mass Memory v7.70 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     The Master Piece  *

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا على المتابعة الجيدة

----------


## DARIFBS

متابعة مميزة شكرا لك يا غالي

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

